
Lawmakers Introduce Bill to Ban Federal Use of Facial Recognition Tech - jonbaer
https://www.nextgov.com/emerging-tech/2020/06/lawmakers-introduce-bill-ban-federal-use-facial-recognition-tech/166489/
======
raxxorrax
This would be a good step and slowly gets back to sensible policy. Vendors of
face-rec are trying to sell snake oil to a problem that awaits definition in
my opinion.

